# New tutorial



## jeweler53

There is a new tutorial in the library.  (Thanks in large part to Wayne wracinowski.)

The full title of the article is "How to Photograph Pens using a Lightbox for under $50" 

The $50 includes the camera!

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/light_box.pdf

I am curious what you think. It is intended to help someone who does not own or want to buy a high end digital camera.


----------



## edman2

Thanks Dick.  Nice article and lots of information!


----------



## lyonsacc

That provides an answer to one of my problems.  The problem being not wanting to spend too much on photo stuff when I have already spent so much on pen turning stuff.  And I can get that built for less than $50 because I think I have everything needed stuffed in the basement.

I've had problems the last 2 months taking pen photos because my usual "good" spot outside is in a permanent shadow this time of year.

Thanks for the article!


----------



## edstreet

Think you pricing of $50 is way off as some of those items alone would cost about that


----------



## Nick

Dick,
Thanks for posting this option. For photos. It gives folks an option for their set up,get fine results and without spending a lot of money.
Some folks here have more money than most do to spend on photo equip, your method looks good as well as your photos look just as good.
Pen looks great as well.


----------



## scotian12

Thank you Dick for posting this tutorial. It is well done and quite informative. Darrell Eisner


----------



## farmer

*saftey first*



jeweler53 said:


> There is a new tutorial in the library.  (Thanks in large part to Wayne wracinowski.)
> 
> The full title of the article is "How to Photograph Pens using a Lightbox for under $50"
> 
> The $50 includes the camera!
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/light_box.pdf
> 
> I am curious what you think. It is intended to help someone who does not own or want to buy a high end digital camera.


 
Why 3 lights ?  

Sorry but the tungsten flood lamps bother me.
I think its risky, and could catch on fire.
If the bulbs were daylight Continuous florescent bulbs it wouldn't bother  me to much.

Having the option to move your lamps around out side the tent helps control angle of reflection .    You never see all 3 light being connect in a  gantry style frame  used by professionals.......

I am sorry but I would rather use some flash lights if I had to do this on the cheap.

If money wasn't a issue I would use flash or strobes.
One off shoe flash will light up one pen.
Two off shoe flash units and you could hang your pens in front of some white paper with fishing line and go 100% professional lighting  for under 200.00 bucks.
Amazon.com: Yongnuo Professional Flash Speedlight Flashlight Yongnuo YN 560 III for Canon Nikon Pentax Olympus Camera / Such as: Canon EOS 1Ds Mark, EOS1D Mark, EOS 5D Mark, EOS 7D, EOS 60D, EOS 600D, EOS 550D, EOS 500D, EOS 1100D: Camera & Photo

The book Light science and Magic explains light and how to use light like a paint brush, and not like a fire hose.

Farmer


----------



## jeweler53

I agree with you that there are probably other ways to do this. 

This way works for me.



farmer said:


> jeweler53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a new tutorial in the library.  (Thanks in large part to Wayne wracinowski.)
> 
> The full title of the article is "How to Photograph Pens using a Lightbox for under $50"
> 
> The $50 includes the camera!
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/light_box.pdf
> 
> I am curious what you think. It is intended to help someone who does not own or want to buy a high end digital camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why 3 lights ?
> 
> Sorry but the tungsten flood lamps bother me.
> I think its risky, and could catch on fire.
> If the bulbs were daylight Continuous florescent bulbs it wouldn't bother  me to much.
> 
> Having the option to move your lamps around out side the tent helps control angle of reflection .    You never see all 3 light being connect in a  gantry style frame  used by professionals.......
> 
> I am sorry but I would rather use some flash lights if I had to do this on the cheap.
> 
> If money wasn't a issue I would use flash or strobes.
> One off shoe flash will light up one pen.
> Two off shoe flash units and you could hang your pens in front of some white paper with fishing line and go 100% professional lighting  for under 200.00 bucks.
> Amazon.com: Yongnuo Professional Flash Speedlight Flashlight Yongnuo YN 560 III for Canon Nikon Pentax Olympus Camera / Such as: Canon EOS 1Ds Mark, EOS1D Mark, EOS 5D Mark, EOS 7D, EOS 60D, EOS 600D, EOS 550D, EOS 500D, EOS 1100D: Camera & Photo
> 
> The book Light science and Magic explains light and how to use light like a paint brush, and not like a fire hose.
> 
> Farmer
Click to expand...


----------



## farmer

*knowleadge*



jeweler53 said:


> I agree with you that there are probably other ways to do this.
> 
> This way works for me.
> 
> 
> That pretty much put a end to expanding your knowledge in pen photography.
> 
> 
> Just in case.
> 
> Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting: Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua: 9780240812250: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Farmer


----------



## jeweler53

I actually have read the book you refer to. It is a really good source of information, however it is not the only good book on the subject. 

The authors point out "The effective size of the light source is the single most important decision in lighting a photograph". They go on to describe the 3 types of reflections which can occur and different methods to control or in some cases even eliminate them.

Using a tent is the single most effective way that I know of to add diffused light. It is the single most effective way to reduce glare and soften shadows. 

You are correct that it is nearly impossible to eliminate reflactions. Even if you can, it might not be desireable, since it might look artificial. 

This tutorial was written for folks who wanted to take nice pictures without spending a lot of money. There are other ways of doing this. There are probably better ways of doing this. You are free to do whatever you like, but constructive discussion would be more effective in my opinion. Use CFL floods if that is what you prefer. Spend a couple hundred dollars on fancy equipment if you want. Heck, write a better tutorial! I would love to see it!


----------



## BigBill

Thank you for a starting point for a newbie that didn't have a clue...:biggrin:


----------



## OOPS

Now that many people have cameras on their phones, I have noticed that pawn shops are filled with good, inexpensive cameras.  You could probably find a good starter camera cheap.


----------

